
Building the UI for the new the Times (of London) website - lovelydrop
https://medium.com/@peduarte/building-the-ui-for-the-new-the-times-website-26dc4e6569e#.2iz44ceik
======
TheBiv
I can't help but be thoroughly impressed with his execution, yet
simulatanously being thoroughly frustrated if it was me that had to maintain a
UI that was architected in this way.

~~~
robertknight
What problems do you have with the architecture?

